# why don't I fit in



## Miss quiet (Jul 26, 2013)

I like myself. I wish other people would too. It's not that NO ONE likes me. It's just that I don't fit in with people my age group. Its bother me sometimes...Like, what is wrong with me?


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Miss quiet said:


> I like myself. I wish other people would too. It's not that NO ONE likes me. It's just that I don't fit in with people my age group. Its bother me sometimes...Like, what is wrong with me?


Don't worry about fitting in. Focus on being happy with who you are and surround yourself with people who want to be with you. There is NOTHING wrong with you.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

It's hard to find your place in this world, just have to keep on trying till we lock in place.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

What I have read about finding friends. Is to do the things you love to do and trying to find people that have a common interest in what you love to do. Because you will have that in common. Wither that works I don't know. But at least your doing something you like to do. You don't have to fit in to a mold to find friends you just need to care about there well being as they should for you. You just need to have some common ground to get it started. Your not a lone on this I to feel this way.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

I felt that way most of the time when I was in high school. It stinks...


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think finding people that like the same
things as you is important, but that doesn't
necessarily mean you'll get along with them.
For example, say you LOVE tennis, you're
not gonna get along with every single 
person that loves tennis. Finding good friends is hard
Because people at their cores are very different.
Personality differences are a big reason why people
get along better. Just know that fitting in is hard,
If you're shy or "weird" as some people say,
It's even harder


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> I think finding people that like the same
> things as you is important, but that doesn't
> necessarily mean you'll get along with them.
> For example, say you LOVE tennis, you're
> ...


Yes your right. But at least you would be trying and that is the first step.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

I've bee sticking close to my middle school buddies for high school, just for now. I've talked to some new people, complimenting them on their shirts. 

Would it be harmful to just compliment someone about their shirt or hair?


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Miss quiet said:


> I like myself. I wish other people would too. It's not that NO ONE likes me. It's just that I don't fit in with people my age group. Its bother me sometimes...Like, what is wrong with me?


Many very successful people did not "fit in" to the world, some until the day they died..but they became trailblazers and leaders.

As for friends well as others said do what you enjoy and possibly you will find some.


----------



## Deviant Din (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think there has to be anything wrong with someone for them to not fit in. Wrong implies broken, which while some of us may not function well we certainly aren't.

For me it's that I don't communicate like other people. Most people feel good when they engage in small talk or sharing personal things. I feel good when I do physical activities or pick apart ideas, the less easy, safe, or politically correct the better. I'm kind of doomed socially, but not broken.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

dont follow a path create your own


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

tony420 said:


> dont follow a path create your own


And if your SA tries to stop you challenge it to Mortal Kombat..gonna be a long fight though:|
But nothing in life worth having was ever easy to attain.


----------

